# Carl Froch Is the No1 SMW On The Planet



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Todays the day and Ward still hasn't got his shit together. Froch now takes number one place as the best SMW on the planet. Wards career is now on hold officially.

ESPN ditched Ward from the P4P rankings the other day, Boxrec have ditched Ward altogether and put Froch as numero uno.

:edfingers:frochcry2


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LOL but deep down he knows and we know he isnt #1


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It was inevitable.
The truth always surfaces.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Andre gave away the top spot with his inactivity. It's frustrating. But credit to Carl for continuing his career and building the sport. 

I really don't understand the concept that you if you support one of these fighters you dislike the other.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> LOL but deep down he knows and we know he isnt #1


This.

This isn't an achievement I'm afraid Carl.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

P4P baby


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

not really much of an achievement is it, he already got schooled by the Ward who is the REAL #1 SMW


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Guess you could call it like an interim title. That's how we all see it anyway. No disrespect to Froch the mans a boss but he is #2 smw without a doubt


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Carl 'Box Office' Froch


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Best resume = Froch


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Top, top level. :deal :hey :rofl


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

He deserves the spot, im a Ward fan myself but it is unfair to Froch to deny his n1 spot at the moment
who know maybe Ward - Froch II happens down the line and if it's fought in England, Ward can make some real money


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Felix said:


> Top, top level. :deal :hey :rofl


It's as simple as that


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Groves
Groves
Kessler
Mack
Bute
Ward
Johnson
Abraham
Kessler
Dirrell
Taylor
Pascal


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Carl 'Box Office' Froch


Carl 'Cash Flow' Froch :deal


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Froch baby all day every day!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder if froch still has nightmares about ward dominating him with one hand


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I wonder if froch still has nightmares about ward dominating him with one hand


Damn man, I think MW or Southpaw have hacked your account.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Damn man, I think MW or Southpaw have hacked your account.


I've always been of the opinion that Ward is simply much, much better than Froch. And froch fans hate ward because he made their hero look like an amateur.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Carl (the international super star) froch


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Best resume = Froch


Ok, I'll let you explain how the guy who lost to Kessler and Ward has a better resume than Ward. You have an angle here, I'm betting. Not one I'll likely agree with but one I'd like to hear.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Ok, I'll let you explain how the guy who lost to Kessler and Ward has a better resume than Ward. You have an angle here, I'm betting. Not one I'll likely agree with but one I'd like to hear.


It's incredible simple

Froch :

Groves
Groves
Kessler
Mack
Bute
Johnson
Abraham
Dirrell
Taylor
Pascal

Ward

Rodriguez
Dawson
Froch
Abraham
Bika
Green
Kessler
Miranda

Let's dissect the resumes mate. You start...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Nah, no way does Froch have a better record than Ward, Ward's wins over Froch himself and a much better version of Kessler are on a different level to anyhting Froch has, and even though Froch has the quality in depth I don't think that's anywhere near enough to see him above Ward.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> It's incredible simple
> 
> Froch :
> 
> ...


Ward beat a better Kessler and Froch himself.

Bute has done nothing since losing to Froch who exposed him as a stay home hype job.

Both beat Abraham and Rodriguez and Groves are pretty similar (undefeated at the time, but rather untested, too). Keep in mind Carl's first victory was highly controversial but his second was a true beat down.

Bika is a solid win and went on to win a belt. Same with Pascal for Froch although I'd rate the Pascal win higher than Bika.

Miranda and Johnson were well past it by the time they entered the ring, and Johnson was moving down in weight. About a wash.

I think Froch's resume has some nice steady B type wins, but Ward's A- wins over Kessler and Froch tip it to Andre, IMO.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> not really much of an achievement is it, he already got schooled by the Ward who is the REAL #1 SMW


He got schooled even more by Dirrell. At least he was able to hit Ward more than 5 times.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

It makes me laugh how the same people who slated Calzaghe for his lack of quality opponents at SMW were the same ones who hailed Ward as some sort of warrior at the weight .


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Carl 'Box Office' Froch


How the hell are you supposed to see anything in the back lol


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

He's become an international superstar, it's that simple :hey


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

It's funny how people discredit froch's win with bute, when back then bute was avoided like the plague and thought of as this big punching romanian with slick boxing skills. Froch destroys him and all of a sudden, bute = was a bum to begin with.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't see the problem with Froch being labeled the best current and active super middleweight boxer in the world. After all, he is.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> He got schooled even more by Dirrell. At least he was able to hit Ward more than 5 times.


You're not allowed to hit an opponent when he's down...


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I've always been of the opinion that Ward is simply much, much better than Froch. And froch fans hate ward because he made their hero look like an amateur.


It had the opposite effect on me, it made me a fan of Ward despite rooting for Froch during that fight. Ward is simply a far superior boxer when in the ring anyway, outside the ring he's a train wreck or he at least has been since winning the super 6.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Ward beat a better Kessler and Froch himself.
> 
> Bute has done nothing since losing to Froch who exposed him as a stay home hype job.
> 
> ...


ward refused to fight bute though, refused to leave joakland.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I've always been of the opinion that Ward is simply much, much better than Froch. And froch fans hate ward because he made their hero look like an amateur.


I'm not sure there's much actual hate for Ward. There's just a general feeling of disinterest because of his personality and sense of entitlement. Very talented fighter, but seems like a bit of an ass sometimes.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I've always been of the opinion that Ward is simply much, much better than Froch. And froch fans hate ward because he made their hero look like an amateur.


Actually I became a fan of Ward _because_ of the way he beat Froch.

How d'ya like them apples?:good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I wonder if froch still has nightmares about ward dominating him with one hand


Maybes, I know Ward is having nightmares about Froch making tens of millions more than him, selling out stadiums and having all the glory of the fans whilst he can't even outsell a kazakh in his own state.



Chacal said:


> I've always been of the opinion that Ward is simply much, much better than Froch. And froch fans hate ward because he made their hero look like an amateur.


Again, I find it the other way round, I think everyone likes Ward but are frustrated at his activity and seemingly messiah like complex which is ruining his own career. However, Ward fans really envy Froch because despite him being clearly second bested by Ward he has had the arse to test himself to the full since, take risks and become the man at the weight whilst Ward has become more and more irrelevant.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I wonder if froch still has nightmares about ward dominating him with one hand


With an eight figure bank account and a beautiful partner Rachel,do you really think he has nightmares about Ward.

Or do you think Ward having to beg for a million dollar payout to fight anyone and probably has an eight figure bank account in Italian Lira thinks a lot more about Froch?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Chacal with some disappointing self-ownage here.

Let's get sensible Chac back on track.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

froch is the definition of a paper champion

a boat load of belts but still merley a contender at his weight


and no you cannot strip the lineal title from somebody who hasnt retired no magazine r alphabet org has that power Im afraid


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Maybes, I know Ward is having nightmares about Froch making tens of millions more than him, selling out stadiums and having all the glory of the fans whilst he can't even outsell a kazakh in his own state.
> 
> Again, I find it the other way round, I think everyone likes Ward but are frustrated at his activity and seemingly messiah like complex which is ruining his own career. However, Ward fans really envy Froch because despite him being clearly second bested by Ward he has had the arse to test himself to the full since, take risks and become the man at the weight whilst Ward has become more and more irrelevant.


stop talking about another mans money

froch is certainly not motivated by money for years he was an on the road guy to get big fights without even being shown on uk tv

he has always cared about legacy and being the best in his division

and after years and years as a pro has not achieved that yet

he just doesnt have what it takes to beat that boring no fans guy from Jokeland


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Froch deserves the spot. Ward has done fuckall to deserve keep his spot.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Ward beat a better Kessler and Froch himself.
> 
> Bute has done nothing since losing to Froch who exposed him as a stay home hype job.
> 
> ...


Ward's win over Kessler is open to debate, If America likes it or not, he beat Kessler Boxing, but he also used his head excessively.

His win over Froch is a great win. It was also in Atlantic City, which is the furthest Ward has traveled in a long time if I'm correct.

Rodriguez was unbeaten and coming off of winning a SMW Monte Carlo Tournament. He also struggled BIG TIME with the weight. He didn't make weight for the biggest fight of his life, didn't even try to lose it for a second weigh in and forfeited 200k out of his purse. He was dead at the weight.

Dawson. Dawson was coming off the biggest win of his career. He was the number one Light Heavyweight in the world. The fight was at 168. Dawson had REAL difficulty in making that. @PityTheFool used to talk to John Scully a lot. Let him explain to you what went on during that Camp. (Hint : Dawson was knocked cold by Edison Miranda in sparring. That same Edison Miranda was knocked out a month later by B level Tony Bellew.) You asked what Bute has done since Froch? What has Dawson done after Ward?

Abraham had no confidence when he fought Ward. Andre executed his game plan well though, as he always does.

Bika? Come on. Everyone who's anyone has beaten Sakio Bika. You should also note that Ward was dragged into an incredibly tough fight.

Allan Green? Who did Allan Green ever beat? Johnson who you've said was 'well past it and moving down in weight' knocked Allan Green out cold in the next fight, something Ward just couldn't do.

Froch lost once to Kessler, and once to Ward. I accept that. He also traveled for both of those fights, something Ward just will not do. Even when entering the Super six, so I don't want any of this 'He's the A-side' bullshit. He won't fight unless he has everything just how he needs it. That shows in his entire super six run and his fight with Dawson. (Weight and Oakland.)

Froch beat Jean Pascal at 168lbs in Nottingham. Hell of a fight. Pascal was healthy at SMW at this point, I don't see this as disputable and actually showed better stamina than he has at 175, probably due to him not carrying as much muscle around as he does now.

Next he TRAVELLED to America, and took on Jermain Taylor. He struggled but he got one of the more memorable knockouts of recent memory. He couldn't rely on home town judges (Not that Ward has had too, but it's conceivable he would get that luxury should the need arise.)

Then we've got Dirrell. This Forum has been awash with arguments over who won. Ultimatley, the decision was given to Froch. As is and probably always will be argued, it may of been a hometown decision.

Kessler in Denmark? He went to the Vikings home, and he lost a hell of a fight. He then improved dramatically.

He outboxed Abraham in Helsinki. Not the nervous Abraham that Ward fought. The Abraham who's only blemish was a DQ loss to Dirrell (Dr Shaw Hi anyone?) in a fight that the German-Armenian was pretty sure he was coming towards the knockout in. So a confident Abraham was beaten soundly by Carl Froch.

Johnson? Johnson had just knocked out Green who is probably 6th of Ward's resume of wins. Froch beat him in 3rd gear.

He lost to Ward, and that's the biggest feather in Ward's cap.

He destroyed Bute. The Bute who was confident enough in his ability to travel to the UK. The Bute who was avoided by team Ward. Regardless of his lack of success since, Bute entered regarded as one of the top two at the weight in the world. He was healthy at the weight and fully confident. Froch destroyed the figure in front of him, it's one of the best wins in British Boxing history.

Mack? A home coming gimmie fight.

Kessler? He soundly beat Kessler, avenging one of his two losses. Showing drastic improvement from the first fight.

Groves? Unbeaten prospect. Beaten twice, once controversially, once with an exclamation Point that Ward has never been able to legitimately conjure.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Ward's win over Kessler is open to debate, If America likes it or not, he beat Kessler Boxing, but he also used his head excessively.
> 
> His win over Froch is a great win. It was also in Atlantic City, which is the furthest Ward has traveled in a long time if I'm correct.
> 
> ...


He's right Jeff.Scully had a feeling of impending doom on fight night.Chad was 182 on Monday,and 175 on Thursday night.
Of course Dawson offered to go down.It was the only way he could get the fight.
But if people are going to pick holes in Froch's wins,stuff like what happened with Dawson cannot be ignored.He could have been seriously injured had he been in with a puncher that night.

There's a lot of hate towards Froch from some Ward fans,but many sensible Froch fans actually admire Ward and his ability and will not feel cheated if Froch didn't fight him again.
But whilst he's out of action and even his small band of fans wait for news,anything we do get is Andre saying the wrong things.
GGG will have to give up his natural advantages at 160 in the long run.Ward would win a lot more fans if he realised that there is nothing for him at 168 and moving up is just a sacrifice he has to live with.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Carl "Money" Froch


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Carl 'International Superstar' Froch. 
Yup, he definitely does become the no.1 SMW on the planet on a P4P level, Ward's inactivity has been too long but I hope he can get a good fight soon.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> @Chacal with some disappointing self-ownage here.
> 
> Let's get sensible Chac back on track.


I think the over defensive nature due to the fact I woke up and had 7 notifications from this thread defending Carly speaks numbers to my point. Froch can do no wrong in the eyes of his fans and they all get VERY insecure and defensive when talking about Andre.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Carl 'Box Office' Froch


Ward would be happy with 1/10th of that fan base


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think the over defensive nature due to the fact I woke up and had 7 notifications from this thread defending Carly speaks numbers to my point. Froch can do no wrong in the eyes of his fans and they all get VERY insecure and defensive when talking about Andre.


So why no answer to the questions mate?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Maybes, I know Ward is having nightmares about Froch making tens of millions more than him, selling out stadiums and having all the glory of the fans whilst he can't even outsell a kazakh in his own state.
> 
> Again, I find it the other way round, I think everyone likes Ward but are frustrated at his activity and seemingly messiah like complex which is ruining his own career. However, Ward fans really envy Froch because despite him being clearly second bested by Ward he has had the arse to test himself to the full since, take risks and become the man at the weight whilst Ward has become more and more irrelevant.


Froch has really tested himself with the likes of a faded Kessler and a nobody in Groves both of which he beat by the skin of his teeth.

Shuuut uuuup


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch has rely tested himself with the likes of a faded Kessler and a nobody in Groves both of which he beat by tge skin of his teeth.
> 
> Shuuut uuuup


Yeah froch is over rated I agree.. That's why ward was able to easily neutralize him.. The super six wasn't that spectacular either full of American hype and euro level fighters.. No wonder ward won.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> So why no answer to the questions mate?


Because I didn't read the posts, just laughed at the sheer volume of responses.

In all seriousness mate that post was 100% just me trying to bait you cause I remembered your reaction to the thread I made a while ago :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Ward's win over Kessler is open to debate, If America likes it or not, he beat Kessler Boxing, but he also used his head excessively.
> 
> His win over Froch is a great win. It was also in Atlantic City, which is the furthest Ward has traveled in a long time if I'm correct.
> 
> ...


None of Andre's wins were influenced by geography. In fact, the only two hometown decisions are on Froch's side in Dirrell and Groves 1. While it would be nice if Andre travelled, his style and margins of victory have meant the results would be the same anywhere. And Atlantic City was between the time zones if the participants and I believe the American judge was the kindest to Froch.

Had Andre received the Sturm/ Ottke treatment or received gift stoppages a la Joe, I'd call him out for it. But as it stands he had the only A level wins between the two and those weigh heavily IMO.

As as it stands, though, Carl is far and away my favorite UK fighter, probably second favorite UK guy of all time. I wish boxing had more guys like him. What he lacks in skill he makes up for in guile.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Because I didn't read the posts, just laughed at the sheer volume of responses.
> 
> In all seriousness mate that post was 100% just me trying to bait you cause I remembered your reaction to the thread I made a while ago :lol:


Can't even remember the thread.You're not going the only one who's guilty of that.
But why do you view something I enjoy as baiting me? Is this because i didn't do a list Chac? You know fine well you'd be on it if I did one.
That fucking thread and hurt feelings it's caused!:verysad


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Can't even remember the thread.You're not going the only one who's guilty of that.
> But why do you view something I enjoy as baiting me? Is this because i didn't do a list Chac? You know fine well you'd be on it if I did one.
> That fucking thread and hurt feelings it's caused!:verysad


How can I take your word for it that I'd be on that list HUH?!?!

YOU ALREADY FORGOT ABOUT ME LIKE 20 TIMES


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> How can I take your word for it that I'd be on that list HUH?!?!
> 
> YOU ALREADY FORGOT ABOUT ME LIKE 20 TIMES


I haven't made a list so how can you say I've forgoteen you.
Told you.Those who are,know.
Capiche?


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Felix said:


> Top, top level. :deal :hey :rofl


Say it with a french accent (wenger)


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch has really tested himself with the likes of a faded Kessler and a nobody in Groves both of which he beat by the skin of his teeth.
> 
> Shuuut uuuup


Name five current fighters who have challenged themselves more?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Ward really has no one to blame but himself. I know he was injured for a bit, but he should have made himself very active once healed. No one should really try to shit in Froch just because they prefer Ward. Froch is doing what a fighter is suppoed to do, and that's fight and fight all. That being said. I HOPE Ward can get in the right soon. He's an amazing talent and a seemingly good guy. Just wishhe was fighting.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ward really has no one to blame but himself. I know he was injured for a bit, but he should have made himself very active once healed. No one should really try to shit in Froch just because they prefer Ward. Froch is doing what a fighter is suppoed to do, and that's fight and fight all. That being said. I HOPE Ward can get in the right soon. He's an amazing talent and a seemingly good guy. Just wishhe was fighting.


Fight all? Except Ward the Dirrell bros, Hopkins ect

A faded Kessler, novice groves, and chavez jr qualifies as all now


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fight all? Except Ward the Dirrell bros, Hopkins ect
> 
> A faded Kessler, novice groves, and chavez jr qualifies as all now


First of all, Hopkins isn't in his division. Second, no fighters have actually fought all. It's just a 'saying' for fighters who haven't ducked anyone and pretty much taken on most of the guys in his division relevent at the time. Third, don't reply to me. Your opinion on this board means less than nothing, since you are one of the most ridiuclous posters here. You say Ward, yet Frocj fought him. Dirril bros? Froch fought Andre. If you cannot see how good a resume Carl Froch has, you're even worse than I thought. Have a good day.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

1st place by default is different to making yourself the #1

Just like Manny's #1 P4P spot. He didn't keep it long when the real number 1 returned.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fight all? Except Ward the Dirrell bros, Hopkins ect
> 
> A faded Kessler, novice groves, and chavez jr qualifies as all now


He's fought Ward and Andre Dirrell you fool. Hopkins is the weight above and hasn't showed any inclination that he would like to fight Froch, he's not even questionable in this as they are fighting different divisions and neither wants, needs nor should move.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> 1st place by default is different to making yourself the #1
> 
> Just like Manny's #1 P4P spot. He didn't keep it long when the real number 1 returned.


About 3-4 years????


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Chatty said:


> That's right in 22 days Andre Ward becomes officially retired by any rankings board, loses his place in the SMW and P4P divisions unless he schedules a fight in that time.
> 
> Even though it is by default Carl Froch will become the best super-middleweight on the planet for the first time in his career officially.
> 
> :edfingers:frochcry2


What happens to Wards super duper titles??? does he get stripped of them?


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> froch is the definition of a paper champion
> 
> a boat load of belts but still merley a contender at his weight
> 
> and no you cannot strip the lineal title from somebody who hasnt retired no magazine r alphabet org has that power Im afraid


Ward hasn't fought a Super Middleweight in three years; Dawson is a career LHW who drained himself down and was not ranked at SMW and Edwin Rodriguez didn't even make the 168 limit for their fight.

In the same time, Froch has had four fights against top ten ranked opponents; Bute, Kessler and Groves x2. That is what a true champion does, he fights all the top ranked contenders. Plus, you wouldn't back either one of the other champions (Abraham or Dirrell) to beat him.

Ward may not have officially retired but he is in the wilderness and irrelevant. When Ward returns, he will have to work his work back to the top. He has already made it clear that he will not travel to England to fight Froch.

Ward is piggy backing off Carl Froch.

I'm afraid still ranking him at No1 at SMW is unjustifiable.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> What happens to Wards super duper titles??? does he get stripped of them?


hard to predict what the sanctioning bodies will do as they make shit up as they go.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ward was out for over a year after Dawson and no one recognised Froch as the #1 then. Just sayin'.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Ward was out for over a year after Dawson and no one recognised Froch as the #1 then. Just sayin'.


He got a pass that time, this time people are bored with his inactivity. Its better for boxing if Froch is number 1 anyway as its always better to have a guy that fights than a guy that sits in the house complaining he cant get fights because he chose to sign a contract with someone he doesn't want a contract with.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I hope this prompts Ward to son Froch again...I actually like Froch, but shit like this drives me insane. Ward is the #1 , best SMW in the world, deal with it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I hope this prompts Ward to son Froch again...I actually like Froch, but shit like this drives me insane. Ward is the #1 , best SMW in the world, deal with it.


Ward is retired.

People cans tart taking him seriously again once he starts fighting again. Its a shame cause Ward is clearly a great fighter but most of this is his own fault and he doesn't deserve his placement if he isn't going to fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Ward was out for over a year after Dawson and no one recognised Froch as the #1 then. Just sayin'.


Had he not arranged a fight before the 12 months was up though?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Had he not arranged a fight before the 12 months was up though?


No the Rodriguez fight was made after that, I believe.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> First of all, Hopkins isn't in his division. Second, no fighters have actually fought all. It's just a 'saying' for fighters who haven't ducked anyone and pretty much taken on most of the guys in his division relevent at the time. Third, don't reply to me. Your opinion on this board means less than nothing, since you are one of the most ridiuclous posters here. You say Ward, yet Frocj fought him. Dirril bros? Froch fought Andre. If you cannot see how good a resume Carl Froch has, you're even worse than I thought. Have a good day.


Lol shows how big a jackass you are

He got a gift vs dirrell doesnt mention a rematch despite repeated callouts

Said Ward would lose in England, Ward calls his bluff Froch again mum

Anthony Dirrell calls him out again nothing

Hopkins(another division lol tell that to the Welsh dragon who Froch constantly denigrates) again nothing

Yet we hear names like Degale and.Chavez jr

You how.dumb you look.bringing up Hopkins division when he talks of fighting a fat chavez lol

Froch wants money and easy opponents point blank


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Ward is retired.
> 
> People cans tart taking him seriously again once he starts fighting again. Its a shame cause Ward is clearly a great fighter but most of this is his own fault and he doesn't deserve his placement if he isn't going to fight.


Then its vacant you dont promotw some b level fighter who got schooled and took two tries to beat fucking groves lol

Whats next brook is the welterweight champ if Floyd retires lol


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Predictable spastication in this thread... :rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol shows how big a jackass you are
> 
> He got a gift vs dirrell doesnt mention a rematch despite repeated callouts
> 
> ...


Who's Ward fighting next?
He said he would fight Groves before Froch brutally knocked him out and he was pimping himself for Chavez long before Froch was,only far more desperately against a guy who he shouldn't be allowed to spar,far less have a credible fight with.So Ward can beg to fight the guy but it's a nono for Froch?
At least everyone knows Jnr fighting Froch is stylistically more entertaining than against a guy he has no chance with.

Now remember,no replies without answers to the main questions brah.

Next opponent and Chavez Jnr.Those are the matters at hand.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol shows how big a jackass you are
> 
> He got a gift vs dirrell doesnt mention a rematch despite repeated callouts
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Then its vacant you dont promotw some b level fighter who got schooled and took two tries to beat fucking groves lol
> 
> Whats next brook is the welterweight champ if Floyd retires lol


So you have a vacant number 1. You can't do that mate - you dont start counting at 2atsch


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol shows how big a jackass you are
> 
> He got a gift vs dirrell doesnt mention a rematch despite repeated callouts
> 
> ...


1. A Dirrell rematch couldn't be made because both fighters were already contracted to fight other people (Kessler and Abraham), after this Dirrell retired with brain trauma so when was he meant to fight him. Dirrell asked the WBC if he could rematch and they said no.

2. Anthony Dirrell has started calling him out to fight within the last few weeks, Froch hasn't even decided if he is gonna fight or retire yet.

3. As already said about ten times Hopkins ain tin his division and neither fighter has shown interest, if your saying that via this that Froch is ducking Hopkins then you can also claim Hopkins is ducking Froch under the exact same reasoning. The truth is neither are ducking as the fight isn't an issue with them being in different positions.

4. Degale is being pushed by Frochs promoter, Froch says he isn't interested. He said he would fight Chavez Jnr because its the only fight in his weight that would be in Las Vegas where he wants to fight.

If Ward could:

a) actually fight
b) draw in his own country instead of being far lesser compared to foreigners who are making his fanbase look like an utter joke and thus fight in Vegas

he would get the fight. He can do neither and thus is pointless being talked about. In 20 days he is retired, we can discuss him when he gets his shit sorted out.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

@MichiganWarrior getting 'floored' again.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> No the Rodriguez fight was made after that, I believe.


I can find announcements from 20th September at the earliest so that would be 12 days over the year period, fight was in negotiations before then though which may have helped his cause and wasn't Ward stripped and made emiritus champion or some shit as well - or they were going to, can't remember fully now.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Not really though. As much as I like Froch.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

what a damn joke man, you guys just made a new title. "The Best ACTIVE Super Middleweight Currently"

The Ward-Froch situation is basically the Rigo-Frampton situation, except ward already beat Froch once with 1 arm


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 1. A Dirrell rematch couldn't be made because both fighters were already contracted to fight other people (Kessler and Abraham), after this Dirrell retired with brain trauma so when was he meant to fight him. Dirrell asked the WBC if he could rematch and they said no.


Dirrell never retired. Nice lie jackass



> 2. Anthony Dirrell has started calling him out to fight within the last few weeks, Froch hasn't even decided if he is gonna fight or retire yet.


So you want someone doesnt know they are gonna fight again as your number.1

Sorry nobody wants a.slow ugly british guy who got schooled by a one handed evangelist as their number one. Now you dont know if hes gonna retire? Sorry son this aint hobbitton dont know what weird shit you brits.do but this is america. Youre lucky.we let him call.himself a champion



> 3. As already said about ten times Hopkins ain tin his division and neither fighter has shown interest, if your saying that via this that Froch is ducking Hopkins then you can also claim Hopkins is ducking Froch under the exact same reasoning. The truth is neither are ducking as the fight isn't an issue with them being in different positions.


So its ok for Froch to fight a fat Chavez but not Bhop?

Froch is paper champ anyway so whats it matter what division hes in?



> 4. Degale is being pushed by Frochs promoter, Froch says he isn't interested. He said he would fight Chavez Jnr because its the only fight in his weight that would be in Las Vegas where he wants to fight.


Ward, Dirrell bros, Hopkins ect could be held in vegas. Shut uuuup

You know Froch wants an opponent he can beat. Had enouvh of the slick blackness



> get the fight. He can do neither and thus is pointless being talked about. In 20 days he is retired, we can discuss him when he gets his shit sorted out.


Froch wouldnt fight Ward for all.the tea in London son. You know it. Stop lying to yourself.

Look if you want a british champion, look at Brook who actually.has balls and doents complain and make excuses and will fight in America against good fighters.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Who's Ward fighting next?
> He said he would fight Groves before Froch brutally knocked him out and he was pimping himself for Chavez long before Froch was,only far more desperately against a guy who he shouldn't be allowed to spar,far less have a credible fight with.So Ward can beg to fight the guy but it's a nono for Froch?
> At least everyone knows Jnr fighting Froch is stylistically more entertaining than against a guy he has no chance with.
> 
> ...


Do you consider Froch a world champion after losing to Ward? Serious question


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Utterly embarrassing how the brits make themselves from time to time


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dirrell never retired. Nice lie jackass
> .


Just out of curiosity, after his 'win' against Abraham, when did he next fight?...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dirrell never retired. Nice lie jackass
> 
> So you want someone doesnt know they are gonna fight again as your number.1
> 
> ...


1. Direll may as well have, he refused to fight Ward and then fought 2 domestic level opponents in four years.

2. Well Carls already fought recently, if he does retire then someone else will move to number 1. Its not a hard concept although I guess it is for some by the sounds of it.

3. Chavez is fighting at SMW, BHop isn't. Again a simple concept for most.

4. Ward can't sell out his hometown, how the fuck is he gonna shift tickets in Vegas. Dirrell sells shit all also and Hopkins isn't in the same weight division and already has a fight. Also he's not in the same weight division. Has anyone mentioned he's not the same weight yet?

5. Froch would fight Ward if the money was there, unfortunately Ward has no fanbase, Froch has fought him already once and whilst outboxed, he wasn't hurt a at all. Froch would need the lions percentage because like every other foreigner, he could outsell Ward in his own town.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

All the Ward fans be like
:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol shows how big a jackass you are
> 
> He got a gift vs dirrell doesnt mention a rematch despite repeated callouts
> 
> ...


This is probably a mistake, but I'll entertain this post.

What exactly is Andre Dirrell doing now? Look at the guys he's fighting. I'm glad he's finally getting back in the ring, but look at the opponents he's facing. Why is Froch supposed to mention a rematch to begin with? He's going on to face top ranked SprMW's while Andre Dirrell is facing guys a prospect would be facing. Andre Dirrell has done nothing to put himself in line as a top contender.

Yeah, Ward would beat him in England as well. So what? I don't have details on anything about that proposed rematch, so feel free to fill in the blanks. But what was the potential purse split for Ward v. Frosh in the UK? Obviously you cannot low ball the main attraction and draw, but I don't know if tat was the case or not.

I really like Anthony Dirrell also. Great talent, much like his brother. But he's not a champion no matter what his belt says, and a win over Bika isn't going to make you a top contender. It's an excellent start, and I would love to see Anthony Dirrell vs. Froch. But Dirrell must force the others to take notice, and so far that hasn't happened.

_"__Hopkins(another division lol tell that to the Welsh dragon who Froch constantly denigrates) again nothing"_ This sentence doesn't make much sense. I'm guessing you left out a word or two. Please reiterate. Thanks.

_"__You how.dumb you look.bringing up Hopkins division when he talks of fighting a fat chavez lol"_ This makes even less sense. Word of advice, if you are going to insult someone's intelligence, you should make sure you do it w/o sounding like a complete idiot.

If all Froch wanted was easy money, he could have taken that route as a big draw at home and avoided legitimate threats.

Now, if you can try and make some sense in your posts, maybe not come off as some pathetic clown, someone on this site might take you serious. But alas, you're nothing more than the board equivalent of the town drunk.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 1. Direll may as well have, he refused to fight Ward and then fought 2 domestic level opponents in four years.


Thats not retirement dummy. Again you lied. Nex



> 2. Well Carls already fought recently, if he does retire then someone else will move to number 1. Its not a hard concept although I guess it is for some by the sounds of it.


Sorry that doesnt sense dummy. Read what you wrote and back with something with more intelligence to it

Nex!



> 3. Chavez is fighting at SMW, BHop isn't. Again a simple concept for most.


Hes had two.fights at super middle against a fat brian vera. Hopkins has shown more than once weight classes not matter.

Nex!



> 4. Ward can't sell out his hometown, how the fuck is he gonna shift tickets in Vegas. Dirrell sells shit all also and Hopkins isn't in the same weight division and already has a fight. Also he's not in the same weight division. Has anyone mentioned he's not the same weight yet?


So you admit Froch is fighting for easy opponents and money?

Why would anyone want him as their champion?



> 5. Froch would fight Ward if the money was there, unfortunately Ward has no fanbase, Froch has fought him already once and whilst outboxed, he wasn't hurt a at all. Froch would need the lions percentage because like every other foreigner, he could outsell Ward in his own town.


Froch wasnt outboxed he was comprehensively schooled, dominated.and sonned on the inside, outside and everywhere between. Ward hurt his knuckled hitting Froch in the face.

He to a one handled fighter. Let get that right brit ***

As for.money itd do well enough. Why exactly do you think Froch will.do well.in America? I know you brits.take what you can get see.Hatton but.in America we have standards. Froch will just be another slow white guy who hardcores.know got sonned by Ward. Hed be kelly pavlik without the balls

Why do you vegas would want.him?

Stop making.excuses for your disgusting fanboyism bra


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So you admit Froch is fighting for easy opponents and money?


How in the world do you get the above from the statement below? :huh

_4. Ward can't sell out his hometown, how the fuck is he gonna shift tickets in Vegas. Dirrell sells shit all also and Hopkins isn't in the same weight division and already has a fight. Also he's not in the same weight division. Has anyone mentioned he's not the same weight yet?

_


MichiganWarrior said:


> Why do you vegas would want.him?


Is English your first language? That might explain why so much of your posts sounds like broken English, as well as how you come up with the conclusions you do from other people' posts. If English isn't, my apologies. It can be a difficult language to master with all our silly rules and inconsistencies.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> This is probably a mistake, but I'll entertain this post.
> 
> What exactly is Andre Dirrell doing now? Look at the guys he's fighting. I'm glad he's finally getting back in the ring, but look at the opponents he's facing. Why is Froch supposed to mention a rematch to begin with? He's going on to face top ranked SprMW's while Andre Dirrell is facing guys a prospect would be facing. Andre Dirrell has done nothing to put himself in line as a top contender.


So Groves who beat Glen Johnson and Chavez jr who beat Vera top rated super middles lol!!!

I didnt read.the rest of your post. Because of the opening paragraph of stupidity

Automatic F. Try again next time


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Groves who beat Glen Johnson and Chavez jr who beat Vera top rated super middles lol!!!
> 
> I didnt read.the rest of your post. Because of the opening paragraph of stupidity
> 
> Automatic F. Try again next time


You are just going to cherry pick those names only from his resume? :huh I'm pretty certain you don't read much of anyone's posts MW. If you do, you certainly don't understand what it is you are reading.

Look MW, no matter how smart you think you are, all the posts you make just prove otherwise. You just sound like an angry, spoiled, toddler.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats not retirement dummy. Again you lied. Nex
> 
> Sorry that doesnt sense dummy. Read what you wrote and back with something with more intelligence to it
> 
> ...


Look at you getting mad because your getting owned:frochcry

Dirrell has fought nobody since 2010, he is completely irrelevant plus:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/233672986186616832 - Dirrells brain injury was legit, even he can't work out if he retired or not.

You asked why he hasn't fought Ward or Dirrell, well firstly he has fought them and secondly both of them decided to stop fightingon their own accord, thats not Frochs fault is it???
If they don't want to fight they can't make the fight happen because they are basically relying on Froch to make all the money with him being the draw and then not putting any work in themselves.

Oh and Hopkins is at a different weight, maybes he could come down to 167 and fight Froch but he has never said he wants to fight him - why you on at this constantly, I guess you have the same condition Dirrell has in the brain.

Understand this, Froch fought a couple of months back, he is weighing up what to do with his career. If he had had only two fights in three years and not fought for a year with nothing coming up then it would be different but its not. At present he is mulling up fight offers and then will decide but while he does he is the number 2 fighter in the division and number 1 in 20 days time because he has actually fought people since the super six ended.

Yes Chavez has had two fights at SMW, two more than Hopkins so whats your point?

Froch was outboxed, yes, it was a very clear win for Ward but it was a shit fight and Ward couldn't hurt Froch with a bat in his hands, his hands couldn't even take the pain of hitting Frochs head. There was more damage donw to Ward than Froch by the end because Ward couldn't hurt him for shit.

I'm not even that big a fan of Frochs tbh, I enjoy his fights but I have a lot more boxers who I favour over him. I do enjoy schooling retarder Ward fanboys like yourself though.

:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry:frochcry


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> You are just going to cherry pick those names only from his resume? :huh I'm pretty certain you don't read much of anyone's posts MW. If you do, you certainly don't understand what it is you are reading.


I picked the last guy he fought and hes in talks with now. Before that it was a faded kessler. Bute was a loong time ago ***



> Look MW, no matter how smart you think you are, all the posts you make just prove otherwise. You just sound like an angry, spoiled, toddler.


And.you sound like you like cock. Bet you got a nutsack in your face as we.speak


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Groves who beat Glen Johnson and Chavez jr who beat Vera top rated super middles lol!!!
> 
> I didnt read.the rest of your post. Because of the opening paragraph of stupidity
> 
> Automatic F. Try again next time


Barring Ward, who currently has done more at SMW than Froch?

You aint answered my other question as well. Name 5 boxers who have challenged themselves more than Froch?

Please answer the questions and not duck them like your boy Dirrell ducked Ward.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

DBerry said:


> I can't see the problem with Froch being labeled the best current and active super middleweight boxer in the world. After all, he is.


:deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

:EddieWins


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior :frochcry


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I picked the last guy he fought and hes in talks with now. Before that it was a faded kessler. Bute was a loong time ago ***
> 
> And.you sound like you like cock. Bet you got a nutsack in your face as we.speak


Out of anger, you call me *** and tall about cock. I mean, really MW. "Sound like you like cock", and yet all I am doing is discussing a fighter. And out of nowhere, you start talking about liking cock. Some might call that projecting MW. At least I have the ability to not get overly emotional in a discussion and act like a big baby.

Still, you can choose which guys on his resume you think represents his level of competition, but that's your fallacy and total lack of understanding what a resume is. If you would like to actually continue this discussion ABOUT FROCH and his resume, I guess I have some time to kill. If you want to just talk about cock and ****, go ahead and entertain yourself.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Look at you getting mad because your getting owned:frochcry


No im bringing you slick black nightmares. Whats this remind you of more brit ***. Hatton v mayweather witb Mayweather wearing hatton down and.finishing him late or Ward domination and fathering of froch from the openkng bell?



> Dirrell has fought nobody since 2010, he is completely irrelevant plus:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/233672986186616832 - Dirrells brain injury was legit, even he can't work out if he retired or not.


Dirrell just had a fight on network. Chavez beat a fat vera.

Neither great but Dirrell beat Froch in mosts minds and is the second most talented in the division so their should be incentive.

You know if Frochy was born with balls



> Oh and Hopkins is at a different weight, maybes he could come down to 167 and fight Froch but he has never said he wants to fight him - why you on at this constantly, I guess you have the same condition Dirrell has in the brain.


Hopkins has said hed fight Froch

http://www.saddoboxing.com/boxingforum/75118-hopkins-wants-fight-froch-rather-than-cleverly.html

You lying again Brit ***?



> Understand this, Froch fought a couple of months back, he is weighing up what to do with his career. If he had had only two fights in three years and not fought for a year with nothing coming up then it would be different but its not. At present he is mulling up fight offers and then will decide but while he does he is the number 2 fighter in the division and number 1 in 20 days time because he has actually fought people since the super six ended.


Maybe to you brit ****. No to us. You dont get clowned by the number 1 and.become.number.1

What is this, lose to the best be the best lol!!!!



> Yes Chavez has had two fights at SMW, two more than Hopkins so whats your point?


Hopkins is a legit challenge.and.chavez jr.isnt

Tell me something brit ***. Be truthful what would you rather see?



> Froch was outboxed, yes, it was a very clear win for Ward but it was a shit fight and Ward couldn't hurt Froch with a bat in his hands, his hands couldn't even take the pain of hitting Frochs head. There was more damage donw to Ward than Froch by the end because Ward couldn't hurt him for shit.


It was a masterclass and very entertaining. Ward boxed from the outside bullied Froch on the inside. Frochs face was a mess after.the fight. All knotted up. Looked like a batterd housewife.

Listen brit *** i know you started following boxing with wicky but.that was a masterpiece

And another brit gets schooled by a slick afro american


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Out of anger, you call me *** and tall about cock. I mean, really MW. "Sound like you like cock", and yet all I am doing is discussing a fighter. And out of nowhere, you start talking about liking cock. Some might call that projecting MW. At least I have the ability to not get overly emotional in a discussion and act like a big baby.
> 
> Still, you can choose which guys on his resume you think represents his level of competition, but that's your fallacy and total lack of understanding what a resume is. If you would like to actually continue this discussion ABOUT FROCH and his resume, I guess I have some time to kill. If you want to just talk about cock and ****, go ahead and entertain yourself.


Going by resume Ward is number. Going by recent achievements beating novice Groves and a faddd Kessler does not make you el hombre intocable

Sorry ball licker


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Btw chatty for your stirling idiocy, youve just made my sig for dumbest shit said

Congrats


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol shows how big a jackass you are
> 
> He got a gift vs dirrell doesnt mention a rematch despite repeated callouts
> 
> ...


Froch has had probably the most difficult run of fights in boxing over the past 6 years, he can do whatever the fuck he wants. The only fight on the agenda right now is JCC Jr because he really wants to fight in Vegas before his career is over, so all this talk about him ducking people is ridiculous, he's never ducked anybody quite unlike your hero Andre Dirrell when he pretended he had brain damage so he didn't have to fight Ward, or like Ward refusing to go anywhere north of 168 for Dawson and how he won't leave his hometown.

Who the fuck wants to see Froch fight either of the Dirrell's? :lol: Andre is the biggest joke in boxing and doesn't even deserve a title shot based upon who he's fought since the Super Six, Froch would send him back to Dr Shawhigh if not straight to the morgue in a rematch, and Anthony is absolute garbage who's going to get schooled by Froch's son in the near future as it is.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No im bringing you slick black nightmares. Whats this remind you of more brit ***. Hatton v mayweather witb Mayweather wearing hatton down and.finishing him late or Ward domination and fathering of froch from the openkng bell?
> 
> Dirrell just had a fight on network. Chavez beat a fat vera.
> 
> ...


Dirrell just beat a nobody, he is so irrelevant he isn't even known. TBH I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch as I thought Dirrell won the first fight but who would watch, probably just me and you. Dirrell could have forced a situation for a rematch by fighting but instead he chose to piss about for four years. Vera is better than anyone Dirrell has fought since 2010 and Chavez also has achieved more than Dirrell and is a bigger name.

Hopkins said he'd fight him at his weight, why not at 167? Is Ward ducking Kovalev then seen as though he refused to fight him at 175? He must be under your views, right? And dont say Hopkins cant come down, he offered to fight Floyd at 160.

I guess Calzaghe is still the man then seen as though no one was able to beat him. Ward could stay number one but he decided not to fight anymore so he loses his spot, again thats not Frochs fault, its all Andres.

Hopkins again, tell me when hes coming to 167 and we can have a real discussion on this fight because THEY ARE NOT AT THE SAME WEIGHT!

It wasn't entertaining at all, it was one sided, no drama, there wasnt any action, output was poor. Just a dull fight. Funny thing is if Ward was white you would probably agree.

I dunno why you assume I follow British boxers but as always you are wrong again. Was never a big Hatton fan and you'll probably have to go back to the early nineties with Nigel Benn before you get to a British boxer I was a big fan of.

Who is this Afro American, your a Caucasian aren't you?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@MichiganWarrior you still aint answered the questions. Ducking them like Wards ducking boxing completely.

And cheers for putting me in your sig, it'll be a reminder of the whupping ypu took today, might help you to look at it every time you think about posting.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> Froch has had probably the most difficult run of fights in boxing over the past 6 years, he can do whatever the fuck he wants. The only fight on the agenda right now is JCC Jr because he really wants to fight in Vegas before his career is over, so all this talk about him ducking people is ridiculous, he's never ducked anybody quite unlike your hero Andre Dirrell when he pretended he had brain damage so he didn't have to fight Ward, or like Ward refusing to go anywhere north of 168 for Dawson and how he won't leave his hometown.
> 
> Who the fuck wants to see Froch fight either of the Dirrell's? :lol: Andre is the biggest joke in boxing and doesn't even deserve a title shot based upon who he's fought since the Super Six, Froch would send him back to Dr Shawhigh if not straight to the morgue in a rematch, and Anthony is absolute garbage who's going to get schooled by Froch's son in the near future as it is.


Shit post. Like always. Good job danny

After watching Dirrells sparing partner pound Froch around the ring id be shocked if Froch lasted the whole fight vs either Andre


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior is definitley into Sadomasochism based on this thread, just keeps coming back for more pain and humiliation - he must love it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Going by resume Ward is number. Going by recent achievements beating novice Groves and a faddd Kessler does not make you el hombre intocable
> 
> Sorry ball licker


And more gay overtones to your posting. :rolleyes

Obviously Ward is the best SprMW in the world. I don't think that's the dispute. I didn't. What posters have said is Ward's inactivity has taken him off the rankings. That's it. And you jump in and post like a little baby. Some people can like many different fighters from different countries with all kinds of styles. That's clearly not the case with someone of limited exposure and knowledge. Enjoy your status as the board clown. No offense was intended. :cheers


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Btw chatty for your stirling idiocy, youve just made my sig for dumbest shit said
> 
> Congrats


99% of the posts you make are far worse than anything he's posted. You can't even spell simple words or make sense with simple phrases. Does anyone on this board even like you?:huh


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Dirrell just beat a nobody, he is so irrelevant he isn't even known. TBH I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch as I thought Dirrell won the first fight but who would watch, probably just me and you. Dirrell could have forced a situation for a rematch by fighting but instead he chose to piss about for four years. Vera is better than anyone Dirrell has fought since 2010 and Chavez also has achieved more than Dirrell and is a bigger name.


Dirrell is a legit super middle and his wins Froch and Abraham are better han anything juniors

Please tell me who Chavez beat who is as good as Abraham

Shuuut up



> Qopkins said he'd fight him at his weight, why not at 167? Is Ward ducking Kovalev then seen as though he refused to fight him at 175? He must be under your views, right? And dont say Hopkins cant come down, he offered to fight Floyd at 160.


If kovalev beats hopkkns and ward doesnt want it then yep

I ant Ward to.be a legend ya feel me brit?



> I guess Calzaghe is still the man then seen as though no one was able to beat him. Ward could stay number one but he decided not to fight anymore so he loses his spot, again thats not Frochs fault, its all Andres.


Calzaghe aint retired? Boy is you tarded?

You at the best brit ***. You dont get sonned and be the best. This aint hobbitville or wherever youre from. This.is.america. we judge fighters based on being.the baddest dude. Thats ward on deal wit it



> Hopkins again, tell me when hes coming to 167 and we can have a real discussion on this fight because THEY ARE NOT AT THE SAME WEIGHT!


Lol super middle.is 168 dumbass lol



> It wasn't entertaining at all, it was one sided, no drama, there wasnt any action, output was poor. Just a dull fight. Funny thing is if Ward was white you would probably agree.


There was.no drama because ward dominated. On wards side it was a master piece. Again i know you arent really a fan of the sport and have no experience in boxing but that was excellent mastery with one hand no less

Just stop brit *** this is embarrassing


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dirrell is a legit super middle and his wins Froch and Abraham are better han anything juniors


He lost to Froch. And Abraham was an excellent MW. But it's clear his run as SprMW has been nothing out of the ordinary, and certainly nothing that makes beating him at 168 some incredible feat to gush over.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Off to watch footy on.the telly

Give you brit **** more bbc when i get back


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> He lost to Froch. And Abraham was an excellent MW. But it's clear his run as SprMW has been nothing out of the ordinary, and certainly nothing that makes beating him at 168 some incredible feat to gush over.


Most see Dirrell beat Froch and abrahams resume is better at middle.and super middle than juniors and id pick him over junior

Sorry chode sucker


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Most see Dirrell beat Froch and abrahams resume is better at middle.and super middle than juniors and id pick him over junior
> 
> Sorry chode sucker


You mean "Most SAW...", not most see. Again, is English your first language? Or is this the best you are able to produce? Chode sucker? :huh Why can't you post w/o making silly insults? Who likes you on this board anyway? Do you come here to post because you need the attention or something? I know kids and low level intellect people cannot help themselves when it comes to getting angry on a message board. But since you think you are so smart, why not actually act like it. It would be nice.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dirrell is a legit super middle and his wins Froch and Abraham are better han anything juniors
> 
> Please tell me who Chavez beat who is as good as Abraham
> 
> ...


Dirrells one victory at world level was four years ago and it was via DQ. He lost to Froch, personally I thought he won but he screwed himself in that fight by rolling around the floor like a pussy.

Chavez has beaten Vera, Zbik, Duddy, Lee, Rubio, Lyle and Carlos Molina (the decent one) as well as winning an ABC belt. All those combined are better than what Dirrell has achieved and on less natural talent as well. Dirrell should and should have already achieved more but he doesn't fight, again why are crying about faults of your favorite boxers and taking it out on other boxers through jealousy hat they are doing better than your heroes. You should be mad at Ward and Dirrell for not wanting to fight.

Molina has beaten Spinks, Smith, Cintron, Lara, Alvorado and Chavez once, that pisses all over Abrahams resume.

Kovalev offered to fight Ward before the Hopkins fight was signed, Ward ducked him - correct? Thats your view right?

I was taking the piss with Calzaghe but I forgot your to dumb to understand sarcasm. Right over your head, ask someone who can read to tell you about it and then get back to me.

You can rip on Brits all you want, if you rep America then no wonder people think Yanks are thick as shit.

Yeah it is 168, the same question applies and you still havent answered the other two. Three now, why you ducking the questions dumb ass?

It was a great display but it was still dull as fuck, watching a guy dominate another guy with no drama and not even being able to put a dent in him at all is boring. You can be as skillful as you want but sport is about competitiveness and if its not there then that makes it dull. If it was the other way around you would agree but you ass lick black fighter cause you wish you were black.

The embarrassment is on you and I can play this all night not that I need to cause you embarrass yourself just by breathing.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Off to watch footy on.the telly
> 
> Give you brit **** more bbc when i get back


You gonna find a black guy to come argue for you?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MW, why are you avoiding answering this? He's asked you several times now.



Chatty said:


> Name 5 boxers who have challenged themselves more than Froch?


And why don't you talk about Andre Dirrell they way you disparrage Froch? Dirrell ducked Ward, and has come back only to face prospect level opponents. Why aren't you talking about him rather then someone who's resume is light years better in Froch? Is it because Dirrell is African American?


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've always been of the opinion that Ward is simply much, much better than Froch. And froch fans hate ward because he made their hero look like an amateur.


Ward is much better than everyone at the weight. I'd pick him over GGG if that ever happened. But he hardly ever fights and whilst he's been mostly inactive Froch has been the top sm and built himself a bloody good career, making himself the top dog at the weight. 
However if Ward did come back he'd handle Froch with possibly even more ease than last time. Just hope his contract gets bought out by that rapper chap.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

You cant take this clown seriously...he hates on 'euros' and 'brits'.....but supports Everton and is a massive English premier league fan, fucking fat eurosnob.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Are people actually saying Froch is rated higher than Ward as a fighter? Currently in ranking yes but we all know who really is number one. Why do Froch fans get insecure about this and have to bring irrelevant points like Froch earning more money even though he's the inferior fighter.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> It makes me laugh how the same people who slated Calzaghe for his lack of quality opponents at SMW were the same ones who hailed Ward as some sort of warrior at the weight .


That's because Ward cleared out the entire division, and beat the #2 when he was in his 'prime'


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch has been one of the guys to consistantly take on the toughest opponents he can and really do nothing but good for boxing during his career

If you complaint against him is simply that he 'isn't the best' then back ye go to wanksville


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Are people actually saying Froch is rated higher than Ward as a fighter? Currently in ranking yes but we all know who really is number one. Why do Froch fans get insecure about this and have to bring irrelevant points like Froch earning more money even though he's the inferior fighter.


In ranking once Ward drps out of the rankings altogether, not better.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> In ranking once Ward drps out of the rankings altogether, not better.


Yes and Ward will always love his son Froch.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Yes and Ward will always love his son Froch.


He'd love him more if he gave him a payday.

In all seriousness though Froch-Ward is an amazing example of how working hard and taking more risks leads to more reward. Ward has sat on his arse pissing about and complaining thinking he should be guaranteed more than he is worth on talent alone whilst Froch has took the bigger risks, fought more and reaped all the rewards. Ward has all the talent int he world but when it comes to the business side of things he has got no clue.

Its a shame a fighter so talented has had to sit out for three years but its all his own fault. As for Dirrell, he is even more culpable in his own failings.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

As a side point, Froch took the short money against Bute and look at how taking that risk has turned everything around for him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Yes and Ward will always love his son Froch.


Damn lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He'd love him more if he gave him a payday.
> 
> In all seriousness though Froch-Ward is an amazing example of how working hard and taking more risks leads to more reward. Ward has sat on his arse pissing about and complaining thinking he should be guaranteed more than he is worth on talent alone whilst Froch has took the bigger risks, fought more and reaped all the rewards. Ward has all the talent int he world but when it comes to the business side of things he has got no clue.
> 
> Its a shame a fighter so talented has had to sit out for three years but its all his own fault. As for Dirrell, he is even more culpable in his own failings.


Tell me Brit ***

How is faded Kessler who Ward sonned when he was prime and novice Groves better than undefeated cruiser Edwin Rodriguez or Hopkins last loss Dawson?

Shuuuu uuuuup


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Tell me Brit ***
> 
> How is faded Kessler who Ward sonned when he was prime and novice Groves better than undefeated cruiser Edwin Rodriguez or Hopkins last loss Dawson?
> 
> Shuuuu uuuuup


Me me me me me PICK ME

Groves is better than Rodriguez because Groves fought at a comfortable weight, as opposed to a drained 'Cruiserweight' Rodriguez who couldn't come close to making 168?

DID I WIN?!:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

...didnt dawson get ko'd in about 11 seconds in his next fight?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Arran said:


> ...didnt dawson get ko'd in about 11 seconds in his next fight?


Got sparked in sparring by Edison Miranda in the build up to the Ward fight. The same Miranda who lost to Tony Bellew by KO a fortnight later.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Arran said:


> ...didnt dawson get ko'd in about 11 seconds in his next fight?


He was a left over at this point


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Me me me me me PICK ME
> 
> Groves is better than Rodriguez because Groves fought at a comfortable weight, as opposed to a drained 'Cruiserweight' Rodriguez who couldn't come close to making 168?
> 
> DID I WIN?!:happy:happy:happy


Rodriguez didnt drain because he didnt make weight dumbass and he weighed 180+ on the night showing.he was healthy

Now the great north american fighter Morales off.your avatar brit ***. He fought Manny and Barrera 3 times. Frochy got sonned once and never mentioned his name again lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> ...didnt dawson get ko'd in about 11 seconds in his next fight?


And Frochs lone signature win afte being dominated by Ward was Bute who has been.horrible

Whats you point fatso?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Tell me Brit ***
> 
> How is faded Kessler who Ward sonned when he was prime and novice Groves better than undefeated cruiser Edwin Rodriguez or Hopkins last loss Dawson?
> 
> Shuuuu uuuuup


Dawson was a zombie and Rodriguez has done fuck all at world level, his best win is Don George ffs.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Rodriguez didnt drain because he didnt make weight dumbass and he weighed 180+ on the night showing.he was healthy
> 
> Now the great north american fighter Morales off.your avatar brit ***. He fought Manny and Barrera 3 times. Frochy got sonned once and never mentioned his name again lol


:huh That makes no sense, you ethnically confused, sexually confused, gender confused, English Dictionary confused buffoon...

Chavez made 160 and weighed 180lbs the night after, do you think he was healthy? If you weigh that much just 24 hours later, that's your body telling you that it shouldn't be as low as 160, or in this case, 168. Rodriguez weighed 170 at the weigh in if I remember right, giving up 200k from his purse to Ward (Andre was probably greatful, meat he could afford to sit home for another six months...) Case and point, he'd cut over ten pounds from a healthy state to try and make weight, and failed. Ergo (Ergo means : As a result of this) he was not healthy at 170, his body did not want to be at that weight.

P.S. Try calling a Mexican a north American :lol: They'll tell you to fuck off back to your mix tapes.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> :huh That makes no sense, you ethnically confused, sexually confused, gender confused, English Dictionary confused buffoon...


Lol youre british shuut uuuuup



> Chavez made 160 and weighed 180lbs the night after, do you think he was healthy?


160-180 and 170-180 arent the same thing dummy

My guess edwin wanted to use his extra weight to muscle Ward much like Broner and Salido recently did

Edwin did not look drained.on the night. He actually looked strong.and took a beating well

Stop making shit up brit.***



> P.S. Try calling a Mexican a north American :lol: They'll tell you to fuck off back to your mix tapes.


My roomates mexican, a mexican boxer to be exact. And hed laugh in your face trying to.hype up Froch lol

Have you ever met a mexican brit ***?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol youre british shuut uuuuup
> 
> 160-180 and 170-180 arent the same thing dummy
> 
> ...


Of course he took the beating well :lol: Ward can't break an egg above club level.

' - That is called an apostrophe. Just so you know.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Dawson was a zombie and Rodriguez has done fuck all at world level, his best win is Don George ffs.


Kesslers 3 wins prior to Froch were Allan Green, Brian McGee and Mehdo booowhatever

Groves best wim was a shot Glen Johnson

Ward dominated his opponents. Froch got laid.out.by Groves lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Of course he took the beating well :lol: Ward can't break an egg above club level.
> 
> ' - That is called an apostrophe. Just so you know.


So a one handed pillow puncher beat your boy 10-2 and thats your numero uno at super middle lol!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kesslers 3 wins prior to Froch were Allan Green, Brian McGee and Mehdo booowhatever
> 
> Groves best wim was a shot Glen Johnson
> 
> Ward dominated his opponents. Froch got laid.out.by Groves lol


Kessler has done more than that though, your just marginalizing his achievements to justify you 'floored' reasoning.

Groves best win is James Degale, not Glenn Johnson.

Ward and Rodriguez had a foul fest, Groves put Froch down yes and Forch won and then won again to put it to bed. Ward hit the deck against Boone, does it matter if they get up and win?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So a one handed pillow puncher beat your boy 10-2 and thats your numero uno at super middle lol!


Whose better or are you gonna keep ducking the questions:

Take Ward out of the equation and who deserves to rank about Froch at SMW.

Name 5 fighters who have challenged themselves more than Froch who are currently active?

If Froch is ducking Ward by not going to 175 to fight him did Ward duck Kovalev when he turned his exact same offer down?

Also why is it exceptable for Froch to move up and Hopkins not to move down even though BHop has sad he would fight Floyd at 160?

The questions you are ducking is growing son, you gonna answer or do you just want to crawl out of here before you look even more like a clown than you already do?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

What's funny to me is you had a lot of these same guys shitting on Froch, totally trashing him when they thought Groves would overtake him, now that's all forgotten and we're back to this shit. I like Froch, was in the minority supporting him in both Groves fights, but he's not "better for boxing", he's damn sure not a "better fighter", and if he gets some sort of paper ranking...who gives a shit, this isn't a situation in which we have to guess or speculate...Ward beat his ass, he's a far better and more complete fighter, and is the best SMW in the world and there's no case to be made otherwise, outside of technicalities and a lot of shit that doesn't involve fighting, because the fighting has been done. That doesn't make Froch any better or worse as a fighter, it doesn't diminish his career, he's simply not in Ward's class, very few are...no shame in it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> What's funny to me is you had a lot of these same guys shitting on Froch, totally trashing him when they thought Groves would overtake him, now that's all forgotten and we're back to this shit. I like Froch, was in the minority supporting him in both Groves fights, but he's not "better for boxing", he's damn sure not a "better fighter", and if he gets some sort of paper ranking...who gives a shit, this isn't a situation in which we have to guess or speculate...Ward beat his ass, he's a far better and more complete fighter, and is the best SMW in the world and there's no case to be made otherwise, outside of technicalities and a lot of shit that doesn't involve fighting, because the fighting has been done. That doesn't make Froch any better or worse as a fighter, it doesn't diminish his career, he's simply not in Ward's class, very few are...no shame in it.


Ward is a better boxer no doubt but how is Ward better for boxing at this point in time when he can't even fight?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> What's funny to me is you had a lot of these same guys shitting on Froch, totally trashing him when they thought Groves would overtake him, now that's all forgotten and we're back to this shit. I like Froch, was in the minority supporting him in both Groves fights, but he's not "better for boxing", he's damn sure not a "better fighter", and if he gets some sort of paper ranking...who gives a shit, this isn't a situation in which we have to guess or speculate...Ward beat his ass, he's a far better and more complete fighter, and is the best SMW in the world and there's no case to be made otherwise, outside of technicalities and a lot of shit that doesn't involve fighting, because the fighting has been done. That doesn't make Froch any better or worse as a fighter, it doesn't diminish his career, he's simply not in Ward's class, very few are...no shame in it.


Correct. He's not in Ward's class.

At this moment in time though, he is much, much more relevant.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You gonna find a black guy to come argue for you?


:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Whose better or are you gonna keep ducking the questions:
> 
> Take Ward out of the equation and who deserves to rank about Froch at SMW.


Its vacant much like what Oscar did with the p4p lis when pac and floyd wouldnt fight

Until Frochy gets over his fear.of.slick blackness it will remain so.

In america we dont.celebrate mediocrity like you islanders do



> Name 5 fighters who have challenged themselves more than Froch who are currently active?


Floyd
Khan
Canelo
Ward
Pac
Marquez
Cotto

Easy



> If Froch is ducking Ward by not going to 175 to fight him did Ward duck Kovalev when he turned his exact same offer down?


Umm ward doesnt fjght at 175 dumbass

And Kovakev has beat no one

I said.if.kokakev beats Hop he deserves the ward fight and if ward doesnt hes ducking.

Cant read brit ***?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> What's funny to me is you had a lot of these same guys shitting on Froch, totally trashing him when they thought Groves would overtake him, now that's all forgotten and we're back to this shit. I like Froch, was in the minority supporting him in both Groves fights, but he's not "better for boxing", he's damn sure not a "better fighter", and if he gets some sort of paper ranking...who gives a shit, this isn't a situation in which we have to guess or speculate...Ward beat his ass, he's a far better and more complete fighter, and is the best SMW in the world and there's no case to be made otherwise, outside of technicalities and a lot of shit that doesn't involve fighting, because the fighting has been done. That doesn't make Froch any better or worse as a fighter, it doesn't diminish his career, he's simply not in Ward's class, very few are...no shame in it.


Yep lol except pity brit **** were bailng fast lol


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Correct. He's not in Ward's class.
> 
> At this moment in time though, he is much, much more relevant.


To Brit's sure...he's no more or less relevant than any other fighter not in the upper echelon of the sport. Again, I like Froch, it's not a shot at him, this is reality...I live in real life, we know who is better, we seen it, if you want to celebrate some sort of figurative accomplishment...more power to you, but don't bring that bullshit to a real boxing forum with real boxing fans and expect validation or acceptance...it's a stupid take. I'm not saying you or Chatty are stupid guys because you're not, but this is a stupid take...in my opinion.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol brits gettin hands.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its vacant much like what Oscar did with the p4p lis when pac and floyd wouldnt fight
> 
> Until Frochy gets over his fear.of.slick blackness it will remain so.
> 
> ...


Pascal, Ward, Dirrell, Taylor, Bute, Groves, Kessler, Abraham, Johnson with other than the latter all in or near to their prime, 5 unbeaten and one with only a DQ loss is better than:

Khan - Prescott, Barrera, Kotelnik, Peterson, Maidana, Garcia, Judah - Barrera was shot, Prescott has no wins at world level and Kotelnik was never amazing albeit very solid, Judah well past prime.

Canelo - Floyd, Lara, Trout, Angulo, Mosley - Angulo is b-level and near shot, Mosley was shot, anyone else on his resume past these were all shot or giving up over 20lbs for a payday.

Ward - Froch, Kessler, Bika, Abraham, Dawson, Rodriguez, Green - is pretty much the same level as Froch but with less fights.

So your left with Floyd, Pacquaio, Marquez and Cotto, the first two who have hand picked a lot of their opponents for the last 5 years.

So its Ok for Ward to not move to 175 because he doesn't fight there but if Froch doesn't do it he is ducking despite never fighting there. Do you know the meaning of the word 'hypocrite' ?

Still ducked two questions.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> To Brit's sure...he's no more or less relevant than any other fighter not in the upper echelon of the sport. Again, I like Froch, it's not a shot at him, this is reality...I live in real life, we know who is better, we seen it, if you want to celebrate some sort of figurative accomplishment...more power to you, but don't bring that bullshit to a real boxing forum with real boxing fans and expect validation or acceptance...it's a stupid take. I'm not saying you or Chatty are stupid guys because you're not, but this is a stupid take...in my opinion.


Froch did 750k views in the US during the afternoon for his last fight, thats better than most American boxers and at a shit time for boxing.

Chavez sells better than most Americans as well, thus a fight between the two will do big numbers in America. Thats how he is relevant even outside the UK.

Ward is better and will be more relevant when he sorts his shit out, will be around longer and will do better and bigger things barring a career ending injury but at this point in time he hasn't fought for a year, didn't fight for over a year before that and nearly a year before that. Is tied up in a lawsuit with a dead man and is in massive promotional difficulties. He could well spend another 6 months to year on the bench. may as well have a fighting champion in that time whilst he sorts his shit out and then he can resume when he comes back.

Its like Man City not playing the Premier League this year and still claiming they are champions when someone else has won it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Pascal, Ward, Dirrell, Taylor, Bute, Groves, Kessler, Abraham, Johnson with other than the latter all in or near to their prime, 5 unbeaten and one with only a DQ loss is better than:
> 
> Khan - Prescott, Barrera, Kotelnik, Peterson, Maidana, Garcia, Judah - Barrera was shot, Prescott has no wins at world level and Kotelnik was never amazing albeit very solid, Judah well past prime.


False.

Judah =Kessler (both well.past it Judah had a much better career)
Alexander =Bute (both overrated, lacking any signature wins.but both solid)
Maidana > Abraham
Garcia > faded Johnson
PED Peterson > Dirrell (dirrell was robbed and peterson got some.hometown sway vs khan



> Canelo - Floyd, Lara, Trout, Angulo, Mosley - Angulo is b-level and near shot, Mosley was shot, anyone else on his resume past these were all shot or giving up over 20lbs for a payday.


In the last 2 years

Canelo

Trout
Lara
Floyd
Angulo

Last 2 years Froch

Groves x 2
Faded kessler

Canelo easily



> Ward - Froch, Kessler, Bika, Abraham, Dawson, Rodriguez, Green - is pretty much the same level as Froch but with less fights.
> 
> 
> > Except Ward won his toughest fights Froch didnt
> ...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Froch did 750k views in the US during the afternoon for his last fight, thats better than most American boxers and at a shit time for boxing.
> 
> Chavez sells better than most Americans as well, thus a fight between the two will do big numbers in America. Thats how he is relevant even outside the UK.
> 
> ...


It's not like that, because in boxing, to be the man...you have to beat the man, and until somebody beats "the man" Ward is the guy. Look man, I 100% agree Ward's inactivity is gay...but even if Froch gets bumped in rankings due to Ward's inactivity, it doesn't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things...that's all I'm saying.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Froch did 750k views in the US during the afternoon for his last fight, thats better than most American boxers and at a shit time for boxing.
> 
> Chavez sells better than most Americans as well, thus a fight between the two will do big numbers in America. Thats how he is relevant even outside the UK.
> 
> ...


Soccer doesnt apply to boxing brit ***

750k isnt goos. HBO averages 1.1 mil

Tell me.if Froch is so marketable.why werent his fights with Groves televised here?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> False.
> 
> Judah =Kessler (both well.past it Judah had a much better career)
> Alexander =Bute (both overrated, lacking any signature wins.but both solid)
> ...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Agreed.If Kovalev beats Hopkins Ward should most definitely fight him.
In fact he should've already showed Stevenson what happens when he's up against a sharp opponent that doesn't fear him and be waiting to take the 175 lineal title once Bernard retires.
Should all have been in motion after he beat Froch.
Incidentally,Froch said he would fight Hopkins at 170.Not a good fight for him IMO and Bernard isn't really a Vegas favourite nowadays.
Shame Andre pissed away some quality primetime chasing the Chavez fight.
Because in America,they get behind their champions.I'll bet they come from all over to fill a 50,000 seater when he does get around to entertaining us again.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Soccer doesnt apply to boxing brit ***
> 
> 750k isnt goos. HBO averages 1.1 mil
> 
> Tell me.if Froch is so marketable.why werent his fights with Groves televised here?


740k is damn good for 2PM.

Well they got 750k so it was televised somewhere. Imagine if it had been on HBO, it would have done better.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Agreed.If Kovalev beats Hopkins Ward should most definitely fight him.
> In fact he should've already showed Stevenson what happens when he's up against a sharp opponent that doesn't fear him and be waiting to take the 175 lineal title once Bernard retires.
> Should all have been in motion after he beat Froch.
> Incidentally,Froch said he would fight Hopkins at 170.Not a good fight for him IMO and Bernard isn't really a Vegas favourite nowadays.
> ...


Ward can only shift 7.5k in his hometown, GGG done 12 in the same arena. Even the Americans can't be arsed to follow Ward. He really needs to learn how to promote himself.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> It's not like that, because in boxing, to be the man...you have to beat the man, and until somebody beats "the man" Ward is the guy. Look man, I 100% agree Ward's inactivity is gay...but even if Froch gets bumped in rankings due to Ward's inactivity, it doesn't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things...that's all I'm saying.


It certainly bothers some people more than others mate.
I find it quite amusing rather than terribly important myself.Froch will be comedy gold when it happens.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 740k is damn good for 2PM.
> 
> Well they got 750k so it was televised somewhere. Imagine if it had been on HBO, it would have done better.


Boxing fans are gonna watch anytime. 2pm on a saturday aint bad

Casuals didnt give a fuck. As.to.why frochy aint been on tv since


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> It's not like that, because in boxing, to be the man...you have to beat the man, and until somebody beats "the man" Ward is the guy. Look man, I 100% agree Ward's inactivity is gay...but even if Froch gets bumped in rankings due to Ward's inactivity, it doesn't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things...that's all I'm saying.


I'm not that fussed about Froch going to number one, he aint better than Ward and wont ever be. I started it as a trolling thread and MW just offered me an opportunity to show him up so I took it. he does deserve to go there though if just to send a message out that boxers aren't bigger than the sport and need to fight at least semi-regularly.

Ward should move to 175, theres nothing for him at 168, he's already cleaned it out. Ward wants a Froch payday but doesn;t want to fight in the UK and can;t sell Vegas so its just not gonna happen and no one else in the division offers anything at current. LHW has Hopkins, Stevenson, Kovalev, Beterbiev, Pascal, Alvarez, Bute so theirs better fights for both legacy and pocket.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Boxing fans are gonna watch anytime. 2pm on a saturday aint bad
> 
> Casuals didnt give a fuck. As.to.why frochy aint been on tv since


You gotta factor more people work during the day than on a night, kids are up and about, people go shopping and shit like that, sports are played etc. Not sure how the American sports work in days but boxing going on in the afternoon on a Sat over here would flop hugely cause it would go against football that would kill it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I'm not that fussed about Froch going to number one, he aint better than Ward and wont ever be. I started it as a trolling thread and MW just offered me an opportunity to show him up so I took it. he does deserve to go there though if just to send a message out that boxers aren't bigger than the sport and need to fight at least semi-regularly.
> 
> Ward should move to 175, theres nothing for him at 168, he's already cleaned it out. Ward wants a Froch payday but doesn;t want to fight in the UK and can;t sell Vegas so its just not gonna happen and no one else in the division offers anything at current. LHW has Hopkins, Stevenson, Kovalev, Beterbiev, Pascal, Alvarez, Bute so theirs better fights for both legacy and pocket.


Shit thread by a shit poster

But it was nice clowning you brit ****.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shit thread by a shit poster
> 
> But it was nice clowning you brit ****.


Ah you upset you got owned again. You would think you would give up after all the times you've been my bitch.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You gotta factor more people work during the day than on a night, kids are up and about, people go shopping and shit like that, sports are played etc. Not sure how the American sports work in days but boxing going on in the afternoon on a Sat over here would flop hugely cause it would go against football that would kill it.


No sports were on and nobody works saturdays


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Ah you upset you got owned again. You would think you would give up after all the times you've been my bitch.


I saw a guy say he.lost a boxing bet to.you

I asked him how you dumb as fuck he said "i know"

Lol true story


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I saw a guy say he.lost a boxing bet to.you
> 
> I asked him how you dumb as fuck he said "i know"
> 
> Lol true story


Those sentences are truly disgraceful mate, my sons only three and can do better than that. You can't call anyone dumb when you can't even construct a sentence, that's toddler level of education.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No sports were on and nobody works saturdays


Nobody?


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> About 3-4 years????


Some changes were immediate, and there was a flood after Marquez III.

The concensus changed very quickly despite the lack of an official loss.

Froch-Ward should be even more dramatic since Ward has a decisive win over the number one by default


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Soccer doesnt apply to boxing brit ***
> 
> 750k isnt goos. HBO averages 1.1 mil
> 
> Tell me.if Froch is so marketable.why werent his fights with Groves televised here?


if Ward and Dirrell are so good why arnt theirs televised here?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> Some changes were immediate, and there was a flood after Marquez III.
> 
> The concensus changed very quickly despite the lack of an official loss.
> 
> Froch-Ward should be even more dramatic since Ward has a decisive win over the number one by default


Even if you go immediately from Marquez 3 he was still no1 for over three years.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

If Froch gets a bit of luck with other fighter's injuries and promotional problems then he may well find himself as P4P #1 before he bows out of the sport.

Imagine that. What a thoroughly deserved and fitting accolade to cap off an extraordinary career.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

People act like this is unprecedented when champions have retired all the time and somebody has been elevated to the number 1 spot


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> If Froch gets a bit of luck with other fighter's injuries and promotional problems then he may well find himself as P4P #1 before he bows out of the sport.
> 
> Imagine that. What a thoroughly deserved and fitting accolade to cap off an extraordinary career.


Carl 'Cash' Froch - P4P Number 1 International Superstar and Warrior. Buffer is going to have his work cut out.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No sports were on and nobody works saturdays


No sports, apart from America's favorite past time baseball, and French Open tennis, and you're talking out of your ass...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No sports were on and nobody works saturdays


35% of the US population works on Saturdays. Boxing fans fall into this demographic...


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

This is Carl Froch.









....And this is @MichiganWarrior









Only on the internet would the person in photo B be laughing at the person in photo A.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm a massive Carl Froch fan.

But Ward is the greater super middleweight no doubt.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

There is a certain amount of irony that these days Froch is about as selective as Ward always has been! 

He's pretty certain the ONLY fight that motivates him is Chavez Jr in Vegas, whilst also reminding us he is the warrior, etc, etc.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Soccer doesnt apply to boxing brit ***
> 
> 750k isnt goos. HBO averages 1.1 mil
> 
> Tell me.if Froch is so marketable.why werent his fights with Groves televised here?


Froch-Groves II was on HBO.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I cannot believe anyone as stupid as Michigan Warrior walks the face of this Earth.

He is a racist, plain and simple, towards anyone that isn't black and American, or just American, and Japanese.

Other than that he is completely racist to everyone else.

And considering his constant use of homophobic slurs, probably a closet sausage gobbler.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I cannot believe anyone as stupid as Michigan Warrior walks the face of this Earth.
> 
> He is a racist, plain and simple, towards anyone that isn't black and American, or just American, and Japanese.
> 
> ...


You know he's a white guy right?

He's actually just a chronic troll who says what he says purely because it gets him a reaction. Read into that what you will about the lack of attention he must get elsewhere in his life.

It baffles me that people bother to reply to him, especially with the level his trolling has sunk to recently. He at least used to be mildly amusing.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

19 days








Rachael knows what number he will be.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> You know he's a white guy right?
> 
> He's actually just a chronic troll who says what he says purely because it gets him a reaction. Read into that what you will about the lack of attention he must get elsewhere in his life.
> 
> It baffles me that people bother to reply to him, especially with the level his trolling has sunk to recently. He at least used to be mildly amusing.


Yeah, I was completely taking the piss.

Hence saying he was a racist then listing lots of different races he wasn't prejudiced against.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, I was completely taking the piss.
> 
> Hence saying he was a racist then listing lots of different races he wasn't prejudiced against.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


>


I thought you of all people would've got it.

Michigan is just a classic white man who thinks he's a badass black guy. If he walked through my estate with that attitude he'd get shanked up good and proper.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I thought you of all people would've got it.
> 
> Michigan is just a classic white man who thinks he's a badass black guy. If he walked through my estate with that attitude he'd get shanked up good and proper.


We could probably have a whip-round and buy him a ticket...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good for him, Ward being inactive this long means he should be dropped from rankings... Now when he gets back active he'll rightly take his #1 spot, but if other want fighters to claim this special time to say they're #1 , go for it!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I thought you of all people would've got it.
> 
> Michigan is just a classic white man who thinks he's a badass black guy. If he walked through my estate with that attitude he'd get shanked up good and proper.


Lmao i grew up next to division in grand rapids michigan and lived in hyde park chicago and walked 2 miles through the projects in pensacola, Florida to work everyday. Half my graduating class is either dead or in jail. Gtfo out of here with your nonsense son. Ive seen your pic lol youd be holding somebodies pocket on my block.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, I was completely taking the piss.
> 
> Hence saying he was a racist then listing lots of different races he wasn't prejudiced against.


Character assassination. I only hate white people


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Character assassination. I only hate white people


:lol:


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:clap:Well deserved


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward must be so pissed a guy he beat is going to take his spot.. Making more money, is more well known and has many high profile offers where he can pick and choose.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

who is andre ward


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 19 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, she's just showing us the size of his cock.

- But she love him anyway. Sweet girl !


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Ward must be so pissed a guy he beat is going to take his spot.. Making more money, is more well known and has many high profile offers where he can pick and choose.


and has a hotter bitch.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao i grew up next to division in grand rapids michigan and lived in hyde park chicago and walked 2 miles through the projects in pensacola, Florida to work everyday. Half my graduating class is either dead or in jail. Gtfo out of here with your nonsense son. Ive seen your pic lol youd be holding somebodies pocket on my block.


I've seen your picture you looked tough as nails on a vacation with those Japs.Or with that gay Asian fella. Thug life bish.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Even if you go immediately from Marquez 3 he was still no1 for over three years.


There was also the 1a and 1b situation prior. He didnt even need an official loss for Floyd to reclaim #1 .

Thats the sort of number one that Froch would be. Number one by default. A regent, not a king. The king already wiped the floor with him.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> There was also the 1a and 1b situation prior. He didnt even need an official loss for Floyd to reclaim #1 .
> 
> Thats the sort of number one that Froch would be. Number one by default. A regent, not a king. The king already wiped the floor with him.


Not really Floyd retired and then Pacquaio kept the position until he lost. Floyd gave up his spot and had to keep winning to win it back. Theres no 1a and 1b in counting, its simply 1, 2, 3 etc.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Not really Floyd retired and then Pacquaio kept the position until he lost. Floyd gave up his spot and had to keep winning to win it back. Theres no 1a and 1b in counting, its simply 1, 2, 3 etc.


Counting is objective. P4P lists are subjective. Opinion on the matter was split and the pieces started to fall into place not long after Floyd returned. ESPN, Sports Illustrated and a few others switched as soon as he fought Marquez.

There was a mass fan reorganizing after his 'win' over Marquez too.

Froch would get the same treatment.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> Counting is objective. P4P lists are subjective. Opinion on the matter was split and the pieces started to fall into place not long after Floyd returned. ESPN, Sports Illustrated and a few others switched as soon as he fought Marquez.
> 
> There was a mass fan reorganizing after his 'win' over Marquez too.
> 
> Froch would get the same treatment.


Not really, near every list had Pacquaio number 1 until the Marquez fight. A few people on a forum dont really make any difference to that. Floyd returned to number 1 after the Bradley fight on most lists but it was divided after Marquez III.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

18 days


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

For what it's worth, you lose the Ring Magazine belt after 18 months without a scheduled fight, not 12


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao i grew up next to division in grand rapids michigan and lived in hyde park chicago and walked 2 miles through the projects in pensacola, Florida to work everyday. Half my graduating class is either dead or in jail.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao i grew up next to division in grand rapids michigan and lived in hyde park chicago and walked 2 miles through the projects in pensacola, Florida to work everyday. Half my graduating class is either dead or in jail. Gtfo out of here with your nonsense son. Ive seen your pic lol youd be holding somebodies pocket on my block.


You should do a cover of that Jennifer Lopez tune, you could call it " I'm still the albino from the block ".


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Down to single figures now:


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Im still waiting fro michigan to explain how ''being beaten and embarrassed by George groves'' is the first fight....equals zero risk in the second fight.


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Groves
> Groves
> Kessler
> Mack
> ...


Yeah, I rate all of them above Froch, though not all of them are still at SMW, IIRC. I don't know where people are getting this "#1 SMW" crap from.

By the way, you said Groves twice.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

:bump

@*Chatty*

Ward dropped by ESPN in p4p list: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11860272/kovalev-makes-top-10

"Notes: Andre Ward is not being considered due to inactivity. Roman Gonzalez wins tiebreaker with Wladimir Klitschko. Sergey Kovalev wins tiebreaker with Miguel Cotto."


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> :bump
> 
> @*Chatty*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> not really much of an achievement is it, he already got schooled by the Ward who is the REAL #1 SMW


Yup.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

agree with froch number one

you cannot sit around and not defend your belt against ranked opponents for a year and expect to keep your belt let alone the number one ranking in your weight class.

guys like the over rated floyd mayweather that pull this shit(154 belts) are ruining boxing and the heritage of boxing that goes along with it.

michael spinks tried this shit by ducking tucker and fighting the drunk and bad knees cooney and the ibf rightfully stripped his azz.

andre ward should be taken off every pfp ranking as well as having his wba belt stripped since he has no injury to base his inactivity on


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> That's right in 4 days Andre Ward becomes officially retired by any rankings board, loses his place in the SMW and P4P divisions unless he schedules a fight in that time.
> 
> Even though it is by default Carl Froch will become the best super-middleweight on the planet for the first time in his career officially.
> 
> :edfingers:frochcry2


Just to point out that TBRB don't strip Champions for a year's inactivity, although he will drop out of the p4p list.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

http://boxrec.com/ratings.php?sex=m&division=Super Middleweight

:frochcry2


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> http://boxrec.com/ratings.php?sex=m&division=Super Middleweight
> 
> :frochcry2


Man that division really isnt deep at all in terms of quality...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Will froch wear a boxrec number 1 t shirt.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


>


Yeah, but Andre is secretly tapping that ass on the side !

(Carls', not Rachel's. :yikes )


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, but Andre is secretly tapping that ass on te side !
> 
> (Carls', not Rachel's. :yikes )


I'm getting reports that Ward smashed both in 1 night, Carl in the squared circle, and Rachel in the squared bed post


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He is, though. When was Ward's last super middleweight fight? 2012? :err


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He is, though. When was Ward's last super middleweight fight? 2012? :err


The last time Ward fought a SMW was Froch in Oct 2011.

Chad Dawson is a LHW and Edwin Rodriguez weighed in at LHW.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Boxrec:
2. Junior
3. Abraham
4. Stieglitz
5. Sturm 

uke


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Due to Ward's inactivity, as well as having no fights in the foreseeable future, than Froch should be the #1 ranked SprMW. There's nothing wrong with that. But to appease the Ward fans, we stil know Ward is the best SprMW in boxing.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kurgan said:


> By the way, you said Groves twice.


He also said Kessler twice... because... he fought them both twice...


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol, epic fail of a thread, ward will always be recognised as champion of the division despite inactivity. Champion >>>>> number 1. Any real boxing fan knows the only rankings that matter are the ring ones.


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> He also said Kessler twice... because... he fought them both twice...


Kessler is twice as good as Froch, so he has to be ranked twice in front of Froch. Basic maths, m'boy.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Boxrec:
> 2. Junior
> 3. Abraham
> 4. Stieglitz
> ...


Yet Ward wants to stay in this division instead of moving up to fight Stevenson and Kovalev.ðŸ˜•


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Iron_Chin said:


> Lol, epic fail of a thread, ward will always be recognised as champion of the division despite inactivity. Champion >>>>> number 1. *Any real boxing fan knows the only rankings that matter are the ring ones*.


:rofl atsch


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Iron_Chin said:


> Any real boxing fan knows the only rankings that matter are the ring ones.


By the Ring's own rules a champion can lose his belt if "The Champion does not schedule a fight with a Top-5 contender from any weight class for two years."


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Froch needs to sign someone soon. Get his face on American network. Doesn't have to be JCC jr


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> :rofl atsch


He's just butthurt because Froch regularly trolls Khan and there's a guy posting interviews that are a complete fuck up and the guy left poor Amir open to ridicule with his nonsensical questioning of Froch about Khan.

The Ring ratings comment tells you all you need to know.The hardcore Khan fans cannot stand Froch's superiority in every department of note.
And good luck to Amir against Alexander.I couldn't imagine hating a fighter just because he's become more successful than a fighter I'm a fan of.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He is, though. When was Ward's last super middleweight fight? 2012? :err


Turbo,you always come back to me when it matters.
Ward has caused this himself and believe it or not,many Froch fans were quite happy with the #2 spot and were eager to see Ward fight more.
He's actually pissing me off now because I remember after the Froch fight thinking that Ward would become a real favourite of mine whose fights would be learning experiences for fans.
It's a fucking waste of a superb talent and I'm out of sympathy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Turbo,you always come back to me when it matters.
> Ward has caused this himself and believe it or not,many Froch fans were quite happy with the #2 spot and were eager to see Ward fight more.
> He's actually pissing me off now because I remember after the Froch fight thinking that Ward would become a real favourite of mine whose fights would be learning experiences for fans.
> It's a fucking waste of a superb talent and I'm out of sympathy.


Fuck Ward


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Turbo,you always come back to me when it matters.
> Ward has caused this himself and believe it or not,many Froch fans were quite happy with the #2 spot and were eager to see Ward fight more.
> He's actually pissing me off now because I remember after the Froch fight thinking that Ward would become a real favourite of mine whose fights would be learning experiences for fans.
> It's a fucking waste of a superb talent and I'm out of sympathy.


Likewise. Ward didn't exactly set me alight that night but his style was something I felt I could learn to appreciate over the years. High level boxing/brawling with a never-ending bucketful of tricks.

Shame what he's done to himself.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I love(d) Ward but it's just too much now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Likewise. Ward didn't exactly set me alight that night but his style was something I felt I could learn to appreciate over the years. High level boxing/brawling with a never-ending bucketful of tricks.
> 
> Shame what he's done to himself.


He stunned me that night mate.I had been saying on ESB that some were talking like he was SRL but I never thought I could watch a guy I support strongly lose handily and be so impressed with the victor.
It was an ugly fight but Ward's tactics were excellent.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Andre gave away the top spot with his inactivity. It's frustrating. But credit to Carl for continuing his career and building the sport.
> 
> I really don't understand the concept that you if you support one of these fighters you dislike the other.


THIS!!! 100 fucking % this I thought I was the only one that liked both haha.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hook! said:


> THIS!!! 100 fucking % this I thought I was the only one that liked both haha.


So there are two of us? Nice.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Dirrells one victory at world level was four years ago and it was via DQ. He lost to Froch, personally I thought he won but he screwed himself in that fight by rolling around the floor like a pussy.
> 
> Chavez has beaten Vera, Zbik, Duddy, Lee, Rubio, Lyle and Carlos Molina (the decent one) as well as winning an ABC belt. All those combined are better than what Dirrell has achieved and on less natural talent as well. Dirrell should and should have already achieved more but he doesn't fight, again why are crying about faults of your favorite boxers and taking it out on other boxers through jealousy hat they are doing better than your heroes. You should be mad at Ward and Dirrell for not wanting to fight.
> 
> ...


Direll got screwed vs froch he was robbed


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> Direll got screwed vs froch he was robbed


And no one cares.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> And no one cares.


these are one the reasons I feel Carl Froch is just a good fighter not great


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> these are one the reasons I feel Carl Froch is just a good fighter not great


Ward beat up euro bums and a drained Dawson. He didn't clean up any division he won a small long tourney..

These are the reasons I feel ward is just a good fighter not great.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Worth pointing out that Froch is starting to head the same way as Ward with the inactivity. Which means the no. 1 super middleweight on the planet will be... Abraham? DeGale? Paul Smith? It's an incredibly weak division below the top guys. No wonder Froch is having to choose between fighting someone totally unproven, someone from another division or a fat lazy stoner who doesn't want to fight anyone. Fuck if Chavez can smoke weed and eat hamburgers and still fight Froch maybe I can too. I've lost a lot of weight we can do a catch weight of like 320.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

heavyweightcp said:


> Direll got screwed vs froch he was robbed


I agree but its hardly relevant when Andre decided to go home for five years. It's not even him whinging tbf, he's just working his way back up the rankings which is fine but you can't take five years off and then just expect a rematch. Plus he would have won if he didn't fall on the floor for three rounds in the middle off the fight when he didn't need to.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rick Ross said:


> Worth pointing out that Froch is starting to head the same way as Ward with the inactivity. Which means the no. 1 super middleweight on the planet will be... Abraham? DeGale? Paul Smith? It's an incredibly weak division below the top guys. No wonder Froch is having to choose between fighting someone totally unproven, someone from another division or a fat lazy stoner who doesn't want to fight anyone. Fuck if Chavez can smoke weed and eat hamburgers and still fight Froch maybe I can too. I've lost a lot of weight we can do a catch weight of like 320.


TBF he has only had six months off and before that he has always fought twice a year and plus he is actually trying to make a fight and is expected to fight before a year passes. Not that he'll be around much longer but that gives Ward time to sort his shit out and reclaim his spot.

Maybes if Dirrell can sort his arse out as well they could fight each other for divisional dominance like they should have 4 years ago.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I agree but its hardly relevant when Andre decided to go home for five years. It's not even him whinging tbf, he's just working his way back up the rankings which is fine but you can't take five years off and then just expect a rematch. Plus he would have won if he didn't fall on the floor for three rounds in the middle off the fight when he didn't need to.


Direll had a real injury he wont get a rematch but he is a better fighter than Carl Froch

Froch is a good fighter but overrated to me great resume i feel he is a product of a weak division but thats not his fault


----------



## DavidUK (Jun 10, 2013)

Ward is irrelevant. No one cares about him.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

If Ward wasn't allowed to move or punch or block, Froch would DOMINATE him! :ibutt


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> This.
> 
> This isn't an achievement I'm afraid Carl.


Deep down Ward knows Calzaghe > Ward.

So that's not an achievement I'm afraid Ward.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> So there are two of us? Nice.


Make that three Jeff.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Make that three Jeff.


Sorry. Shouldn't have forgotten the one guy who usually backs me in Froch threads.


----------

